# It's Raining Fry!



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

This is the third attempt to get a spawn from a pair from my previous spawn. The male is a HM that is so dark blue he is almost navy. I paired him with a spawn mate female HM royal blue.
Last night I saw the male swimming up and down a lot, so I took a closer look. The fry were hatching and raining down and the male was trying his best to keep them in the nest. 
Unlike his father, he made a bubble nest with some duck weed in it under the cup. I can't say how many yet, but it looks like a good number.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

YEAH!! That's awesome!!!  You might get some DeT's, though. Good luck with the fry. <3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I know. I expected that with my last spawn, but I was super lucky and all of them became HM.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great! How many were there? Around 50-75? Boy, that's a lot of jars...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I really can't say how many there are right now. Some will probably die off in the next few days. I'll try to count them once they get a little bigger.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn. Can you post some pics when they get big enough?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I will as soon as my camera can pick them up. I wish I had a micro lens. Funny, each spawn, I forget how small they are when they hatch.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay! Congrats. I'm waiting for the pics.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The fry are still doing well. Their father is doing a great job. Unlike his own father, he made a bubble nest and is doing his best to keep his "kids" in it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Took dad out Friday because the fry are free swimming. It looks to be about 50 or so fry. Lots of plants so there could easily be many more.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

How about some pics of the parents pls?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've asked my daughter's boyfriend to take some pictures as soon as he can. He takes better pictures than I do.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Since it has been overcast here, my daughter's BF hasn't taken any pictures yet. He is a real perfectionist and wants full sun so the actual colors can be seen.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> Since it has been overcast here, my daughter's BF hasn't taken any pictures yet. He is a real perfectionist and wants full sun so the actual colors can be seen.


Now I'm expecting professional pics.:-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yesterday, my daughter used a turkey baster to clean up the bottom of the tank. She didn't suck up any fry, but it was hard. Added a little clean water too. I can see tiny fins, but they are still too little to take pics of.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Only one week and you can see fins. That's great!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally I have pictures of the father and mother of my current spawn. As I said before, they were two I decided to keep from the spawn I had earlier this year.
The first one is the father, and the second one is the female:


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hallelujah! 
They're beautiful.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. I hope my new fry turn out just as beautiful.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

I bet the male looks really great flaring. Nice fish.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow they are really beautiful! I am drooling over their color.. I love blue bettas XD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Blue is my favorite color, so of course when I got some really nice blue bettas in my last spawn, I went for it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention, my fry were 1 week old last Wednesday! As far as I can tell, I've only lost a couple.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy 1 week birthday to your fry! ^_^ We shall make cake to celebrate!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Kelly0727 said:


> Happy 1 week birthday to your fry! ^_^ We shall make cake to celebrate!


 YAY!!:lol:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> Blue is my favorite color, so of course when I got some really nice blue bettas in my last spawn, I went for it.


Blue is my favorite color too. But when it comes to bettas, I prefer turquoise/green (easier to work with). LOL

Congrats on your spawn. .......... still waiting for pictures.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be happy to post pictures once the fry are big enough for my camera to pick up.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The numbers seem to have dropped. It could be that some are hiding in the plants, but the ones I do see look very healthy and are eating really well.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it normal for numbers to drop around this time? I also noticed this happening with mine..


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes it is. The weaker ones die off. The ones that live from now on are the stronger, more healthy ones.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good to know. Say.. that reminds me.. your fry turns two weeks old Wednesday don't they?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's right. They are doing very well and eating their banana worms like little piggies.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yay! More reason to bake in my kitchen! More birthdays to celebrate! ^_^


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a good reason to have a party to me


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My fry are two weeks today!
There is one fry that is very white ATM, my daughter calls it her neon fry. it will be interesting to see how that one turns out. All the fry from their parent's spawn that started out white turned grizzle. The funny thing was that all the grizzles were female.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

still waiting on pics


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

As soon as they are big enough for my camera (telephone) to pick them up, you will get pics.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy 2 week birthday to the fry!!


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

I love the colors of the parents! Can't wait to see the pictures of the fry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The fry turn 3 weeks tomorrow. I'm going to try and get at least one good pic, don't know with a telephone camera, but I'll try.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy 3 week birthday to your fry! Hope your having some good luck with getting a couple good photos!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Still too small! They are getting bigger, but my cellphone camera won't focus on them, sorry.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aww darn! Guess a couple more weeks of waiting is in order. Oh well. At least they are getting bigger though!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree, it's even better when the colors start showing, and I can start to tell how good the fins are going to be.


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

I am excited for the pics!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be happy to post them as soon as I can.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My numbers have dropped :/. I can still see a few, but I'm not sure what happened to the rest. I know some are hiding in the plants, but there can't be THAT many hiding there.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think if it was actually raining fry all the betta nuts in the world would run around like maniacs screaming their heads off with cups filled with dechlorinated water. Lol


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Does your camera have a macro setting or different focus settings? Maybe you could upload a video instead? I really wanna see! Lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

No, I'm thinking of getting a macro lens that will fit my cell phone camera. According to their add, Best Buy has them. Just have to wait until next pay day.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol:


Turtle4353 said:


> I think if it was actually raining fry all the betta nuts in the world would run around like maniacs screaming their heads off with cups filled with dechlorinated water. Lol


:lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

4 weeks old today. I have an overabundance of seed shrimp in my tank, and because they move all the time, I'm having a hard time finding my fry! The ones I do find are a little bigger, but since my camera has no macro lens, I still can't get any pictures, sorry.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy 4 week birthday to your fry!!! I say when you are finally able to get photos we throw a party! 

Also I have to ask... what the fuggle stick are seed shrimp???


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

If you lived closer, I would let you borrow my camera. It has macro and super macro.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Kelly0727 said:


> Happy 4 week birthday to your fry!!! I say when you are finally able to get photos we throw a party!
> 
> Also I have to ask... what the fuggle stick are seed shrimp???


They are tiny water shrimp that swim like they are drunk also all over the bottom of the tank, I might be able to get a picture of them. They came on some plants I got.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Enkil said:


> If you lived closer, I would let you borrow my camera. It has macro and super macro.


That would be great, I just wish I could afford a camera with a macro/super macro setting.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I got mine at BestBuy. Boyfriend got a "credit card" with them. Got the camera and some stuff for my daughter. We pay monthly on the card once we use it until the full amount is back on there. Very handy around Christmas time. ^_^


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Felicitations to the fry!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Enkil, that sounds very nice, but since I want to retire in a few years, I'm doing my best to get all my credit cards and lines of credit paid off once and for all.
BettaQi, thanks on the behalf of my fry.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

When I got home yesterday, I went to check on my fry, and one looked back! That was a first for this batch of fry.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, my numbers took a drastic drop. I don't know what happened, the heat is 80 degrees, the water gets changed every other day, they got fed banana worms, micro worms, and decaps, but I could only find one today. I guess it's time to try for a new spawn.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you over feed possibly? mine die off like that if I tend to over feed, but its usually only in the beginning couple of weeks.  So sorry to hear you lost them.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that tpociat! Are you sure there arent others hiding right now? If not does this mean your going to cull that one? Or are you going to continue raising him? I'd still love to see how the little one grows as you try another spawn


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Did you find bodies? Could there be more hiding?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The larger ones just died, the smaller ones just stopped growing. I have snails, so that is where the bodies went. Yesterday when I got home from work, I couldn't find the one that was there before. I'm pretty sure they are all gone.
I've started conditioning my all my adults so I will have several I can choose from.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that.. Which ones are you thinking about spawning this time?


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I would like to spawn the salamander pair I got from Karen. The last time I tried with those two, they ignored each other. I hope they will change their mind after being conditioned for awhile.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Much to my suprise, I was getting ready to clean out my spawn tank to attempt a new spawn, and there was one baby! He is really small, all I can think of he was eating microscopic stuff in there, because since I thought they were all gone, I wasn't putting any food in there.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow! That must be one lucky baby then


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww you should keep him! Vanboy did that he was cleaning his spawn tank and found 2 fry they are healthy at the moment! I would keep lots of plants and a well used sponge filter in his tank so he has lots of micro organizms to feast on! Good luck!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

See I told you...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

marktrc said:


> See I told you...


Yes you did. I was planning on cleaning the sponge filter that was already in there, but now I will wait until the fry is big enough to move. At first he/she looked a little weak, but not any longer. My daughter and I both decided to keep him/her even if there is nothing show worthy about this fry. Who knows? He/she may be the next show winner!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sad news. My daughter did a water change, I added some IAL tea to the water. The little one died yesterday. We were careful, only changed 1/4 of the water because we were afraid that a sudden change in the parameters would be bad for the little one, but I guess the small change we did was still too much for him/her.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Damm..........that sucks but you can always try again  dont give up till you have a tank load of frys fighting, chasing, and flaring it will be fun to watch. Good luck again fellow betta keeper/breeder


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I will *promise*


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

It took me about 10 spawns to success that was over 30 years ago. I just came back to betta since February 2012.

I breed them again for the fist time in August. Right now they are 2 months and 5 days. I still have over 100 big baby bettas.

I am preparing for the second spawn. I just spent $50 on ebay for spawn supplies. Good luck next time.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've cleaned out my spawning tank, added IAL tea, waiting for the water to get warm enough, then the fun begins, I hope.


----------

